# Insoles round up:D



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

How high are your arches?

I have super high arches and I tried Footprint Game Changers, which I'm very impressed with for my shape feet.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

I dont know how to "mesure" the arch....

From what i was reading i am lean torward the 

remind 

or 

shredsoles

As they have the "perfurated" heel with gel than complement the boot gel


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Know Your Arch Type

(mine have no join whatsoever - not even close - on the wet foot test!)

Basically what I've found is that most aftermarket insoles, no matter the supposed 'qualilty', just don't have high enough arches for my feet and are basically a waste of money. If your feet are more standard you might get ok results.


----------



## ALF -UK (Nov 27, 2011)

I use these

Superfeet Premium & Easy-Fit Insoles | Orthotic Arch Supports | The Insole Store | Insoles

masses of support. way better than the standard insoles in boot liners.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been using Louis Garneau Thermo Hot moldable insoles. They are for cycling but have helped a lot in keeping my arch from collapsing.


----------

